# Comment mettre à zéro le compteur imprimante Epson Stylus sx 125



## hulahoop (17 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

Étonnamment, depuis la mise à jour de Safari El Capitan, je n'arrive plus à imprimer avec l'imprimante Epson Stylus SX 125. Par contre le scanner est ok. Pourtant suppression et nouvelle installation des pilotes.
Intrigue: Problème lié à la mise à jour de Safari ou coïncidence avec l'obsolescence programmée d'Epson ?

Quels conseils, solutions, liens internet pouvez-vous m'apporter ?

Merci.

Hulahoop


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Février 2016)

Salut

As-tu essayé d'installer le driver Gunterprint : http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2016)

Et pourtant ton imprimante fais partie de la liste... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201465

Rien ne t'as été proposé avec App Store ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (17 Février 2016)

Une solution qui peut fonctionner : Dans préférences systèmes/Imprimantes et scanner/ Clic-doit dans la fenêtre de gauche, puis réinitialiser le système d'impression.
Ceci fait re démarrer le Mac.


----------



## hulahoop (29 Février 2016)

Bonsoir,

Je vous remercie pour votre soutien. Cependant je n'y étais pas parvenu à faire fonctionner l'imprimante. Puis, j'ai laissé tombé quelque temps jusqu'à aujourd'hui où je contacté le service "chat" de Epson, qui m'a conseillé d'aller dans la "Pomme" puis "App Store" et "mise à jour des logiciels".
Ouf ! tentative ok d'impression.
Ok, j'ai fait la mise à jour mais pourtant j'avais auparavant supprimé tout ce qui concernait Epson dans les Utilitaires.
Pas d'obsolescence programmée non plus

Le principal est que l'imprimante fonctionne...

Encore merci à vous.

Hulahoop.


----------



## Locke (29 Février 2016)

hulahoop a dit:


> Puis, j'ai laissé tombé quelque temps jusqu'à aujourd'hui où je contacté le service "chat" de Epson, qui m'a conseillé d'aller dans la "Pomme" puis "App Store" et "mise à jour des logiciels".


Et pourtant...


Locke a dit:


> Rien ne t'as été proposé avec App Store ?


----------



## hulahoop (2 Mars 2016)

Oui, Locke, c'est vrai... mais je n'avais vu la chose comme ça...
Merci.

Hulahoop


----------

